# Engineering Technologist EOI submission and invitation



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi , 

I submitted EOI for engineering technologist with 60 point on 2nd Aug. 

is there anyone here who applied under same occupation in June or July and got invitation?


----------



## mamaa (Aug 2, 2016)

Nothing so far. I am Engineering Technologist submitted my EOI for 489 SS QLD (50+10) on July 29 , 2016


----------



## dinesh raja (Aug 3, 2016)

I have applied on 3rd August with 60 pts for 189 and 65 for 190 update of occupational ceiling show 531 and we under pro rata for engineering technologist what does that mean? Cut of is still 60 points though!??


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

I believe they will issue less number of invitation to engineering technologist on each round. Passing point will be 60 but priority will be given to higher point candidates. 

They are doing this so they can invite few engineering technologist on every round. As there are just 470 places left so they might issue about 23 invitation at every round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

dinesh raja said:


> I have applied on 3rd August with 60 pts for 189 and 65 for 190 update of occupational ceiling show 531 and we under pro rata for engineering technologist what does that mean? Cut of is still 60 points though!??




Yes it is but now it will take time. From our eoi dates , its look like we will get invitation either on 17th or 31st. In worst case next month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinesh raja (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah guess so thanks for the reps by the way


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Does anyone got invitation today??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinesh raja (Aug 3, 2016)

did you get an invite ?


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinesh raja (Aug 3, 2016)

Did you log in to your account and had a look. Cause I have applied through an agent. My mate was told me that you will have invite highlighted.


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry its still says submitted. May be next time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinesh raja (Aug 3, 2016)

yeah that's right we can only wait thanks for the reply by the way


----------



## MoEngg (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello Everyone 

Got a question to ask!

I have updated my EOI for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points on 9th Aug 2016 as an Engineering Technologist. Since this occupation has gone into Pro rata then what is the probability to get invited? How long will it takes roughly? My TR is going to expire on 25 Oct 2016 and I don't really know what to do and what is going to happened with the invitation and what are the other options to extend my stay in this country. Thanks


----------



## MoEngg (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry 190 is for NSW. Thanks


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

MoEngg said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Got a question to ask!
> 
> I have updated my EOI for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points on 9th Aug 2016 as an Engineering Technologist. Since this occupation has gone into Pro rata then what is the probability to get invited? How long will it takes roughly? My TR is going to expire on 25 Oct 2016 and I don't really know what to do and what is going to happened with the invitation and what are the other options to extend my stay in this country. Thanks




I applied on 2 august. I haven't got invitation yet. On 3rd August round they cleared till 21 july . So there is some possibility to get invitation before October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

According to 17th August results its look like we will need to wait long time or increase our point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinesh raja (Aug 3, 2016)

any one got invited for 31 august?


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Haven't found anyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

17th august only increased the DOE by a few hours. I think we will have to wait till next year to get an invite (atleast for 60 pointers).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> 17th august only increased the DOE by a few hours. I think we will have to wait till next year to get an invite (atleast for 60 pointers).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I think we should try to increase points because waiting till next year is very risky. I did petroleum engineering and its out of SOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

sp999 said:


> I think we should try to increase points because waiting till next year is very risky. I did petroleum engineering and its out of SOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So how do you plan to apply? With state nomination? 
Also, I have a strong feeling Engineering Technologist wont be removed. There are occupations which have higher chances than ET. Like accounting. Also i think petroleum Engineering was removed due to its global market decline.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> 17th august only increased the DOE by a few hours. I think we will have to wait till next year to get an invite (atleast for 60 pointers).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hello, i m having it difficult sending a personal message as my browser won't respond. 
I sae your impressive pte score and I ll be glad if you share tips and advice on how you nailed it.


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

mctowel said:


> So how do you plan to apply? With state nomination?
> 
> Also, I have a strong feeling Engineering Technologist wont be removed. There are occupations which have higher chances than ET. Like accounting. Also i think petroleum Engineering was removed due to its global market decline.




I have 70 points for 190. So i have applied for State nomination for both petroleum engineering and engineering technologis with 70 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

dear sp999

did u get invite on 31/8 for 189?

regards


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

No . I am waiting for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

sp999 said:


> I have 70 points for 190. So i have applied for State nomination for both petroleum engineering and engineering technologis with 70 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why didn't you go for independent 189 with engineering Technologist so you ll get your ITA quick?


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Why didn't you go for independent 189 with engineering Technologist so you ll get your ITA quick?




Actually my partner's skill is csol only so i can clam her point if i apply for 190. I cannot get her point for 189 thats why i have 60 points for 189 and 70 for 190( 5 from state nomination) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

sp999 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I submitted EOI for engineering technologist with 60 point on 2nd Aug.
> 
> is there anyone here who applied under same occupation in June or July and got invitation?


what is your Educational qualification and Area of Experience ????


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

sp999 said:


> Actually my partner's skill is csol only so i can clam her point if i apply for 190. I cannot get her point for 189 thats why i have 60 points for 189 and 70 for 190( 5 from state nomination)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand now.


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> what is your Educational qualification and Area of Experience ????




Petroleum engineer . No experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> what is your Educational qualification and Area of Experience ????




I have skill assessment for both engineering technologist and petroleum engineer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

sp999 said:


> I have skill assessment for both engineering technologist and petroleum engineer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You assessed twice? Is it allowed? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes i had two different application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

mctowel said:


> You assessed twice? Is it allowed?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




Yes , i had two different application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

In last round only 11 invitation were issued to other engineering professional. Means they had 11 applications with 65 points till 19 aug so now we have to complete with 65 pointer from 19 aug to 14 sep. i believe they will have just 28 places so there is less hope now for technologists with 60 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

However , by looking at overall invitations for 1st September round we can also imagine that there were just 11 individuals had 60+ points. So if it is true than there will be less people with 60+ . So we might get invitation in next few months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinesh raja (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi sp999 what's the go now for us everything changed I don't have any hopes with 60 points ersevere:ersevere:ersevere:


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

dinesh raja said:


> Hi sp999 what's the go now for us everything changed I don't have any hopes with 60 points ersevere:ersevere:ersevere:




Can't say anything. In Last round they did not invitation to any 60 points. Secondly they gave just 11 invitation out of 28 to technologists.

It means there were just 11 people with more than 60 point from 17 aug to 1st sep and the last one was on 19 August. 
Now If they send 28 invitation regardless of points than at least 17 people with 60 points will get invitation. Which can move date of visas effect to atleast 4 to 5 days each time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinesh raja (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for that man it is so hard when you wait for such long time for your residency


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

Anyone invited?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Year limit: 570 / 1000
Why did they raise all the September 1 to 65 points? 
Any chance of it lowering to 60 points again?

I have 60 points, and i hope it goes back to 60....


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

This time they have lowered point to 60. However, we are not sure if they have send any invitation to 60 point eng technologist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

sp999 said:


> This time they have lowered point to 60. However, we are not sure if they have send any invitation to 60 point eng technologist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes I dont think they invited any engineering technologists. If it remains 60, i think we will get an invite next round. What is your DOE?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Yes I dont think they invited any engineering technologists. If it remains 60, i think we will get an invite next round. What is your DOE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




2nd August 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

sp999 said:


> 2nd August
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think in next round they will invite 60 pointers from 21st July onwards.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

Zgembo12 said:


> Year limit: 570 / 1000
> Why did they raise all the September 1 to 65 points?
> Any chance of it lowering to 60 points again?
> 
> I have 60 points, and i hope it goes back to 60....


does it mean 55+5 SS wont have chance to get invite ?


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

trovant said:


> does it mean 55+5 SS wont have chance to get invite ?




SS depends on the state. We are talking about 189 here. Also, 55+5 SS might take a long time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello guys 
Can anyone really predict if Engineering Technologist wont be removed from the SOL next financial year. Please I need your opinions as i m still in the early stages and my maximum attainable points is 60

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys
> Can anyone really predict if Engineering Technologist wont be removed from the SOL next financial year. Please I need your opinions as i m still in the early stages and my maximum attainable points is 60
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




I dont think so. Alot of pro rata occupations stay on the SOL for years before being removed. What stage are you on just to get a better idea?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ayinka4life (Sep 12, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> I dont think so. Alot of pro rata occupations stay on the SOL for years before being removed. What stage are you on just to get a better idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


@akshaym390,
I see you have a good score in your PTE can you help with the tricks to get this score ? I really need it to progress as I am also an engineering technologist


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> I dont think so. Alot of pro rata occupations stay on the SOL for years before being removed. What stage are you on just to get a better idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Still in the early stages.. Actually just writing cdr and studying for ielts. I had some complications with location and booking ielts in my country so I m taking ielts on Nov 3, then sending my cdr immediately after the results arrive. 
I m trying to ensure I get positive assessment for electronics engineer, rather than Technologist seeing as Engineering Technologist is already on pro rata. Although both are already flagged. 
Do you think any of them can be removed next year? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Honestly, it is pretty hard to say anything about it. They haven't flagged other engineering professionals but they have flagged engineering technologist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

Again in last round cut off point was 65 so now I have no hope with 60 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

What happens if all the invitations are cut off at 65 points for the whole financial year? Will they issue invitations in the first round of the new year to the 60 points back logged in the previous year? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

I mean, will they issue invitations to ALL the backloged 60 points?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

mctowel said:


> I mean, will they issue invitations to ALL the backloged 60 points?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




Most likely they will keep this occupation pro rated so they will not reduce cutoff points as long as they have applicants with more than 60 points.

However, from next year they might invite about 40 people on each invitation round rather than 28 this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

sp999 said:


> Most likely they will keep this occupation pro rated so they will not reduce cutoff points as long as they have applicants with more than 60 points.
> 
> However, from next year they might invite about 40 people on each invitation round rather than 28 this year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying... 
But mehn, australia has a way of teaching someone about patience. 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Thanks for replying...
> But mehn, australia has a way of teaching someone about patience.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




hahaha... They do.

I completed my bachelors in july and before i get results they removed my course from sol so i got my degree assessed as engineering technologist. Once i got assessment and filled EOI then on very next round they made it pro rated. Now they increased points to 65. So u can imagine how much patience i have learned from Australian immigration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

sp999 said:


> hahaha... They do.
> 
> I completed my bachelors in july and before i get results they removed my course from sol so i got my degree assessed as engineering technologist. Once i got assessment and filled EOI then on very next round they made it pro rated. Now they increased points to 65. So u can imagine how much patience i have learned from Australian immigration.
> 
> ...


*laughing out loud* you really had it rough. Wish yours goes well at the end 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

hi i had applied on 14 sep with 65 points
pte 20 pts
study-15
aus study-5
age-25
how soon can i expect invitation
thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

sp999 said:


> hahaha... They do.
> 
> I completed my bachelors in july and before i get results they removed my course from sol so i got my degree assessed as engineering technologist. Once i got assessment and filled EOI then on very next round they made it pro rated. Now they increased points to 65. So u can imagine how much patience i have learned from Australian immigration.
> 
> ...


But what happens if they don't take any more 60 points this year for Technologist and it gets removed from the SOL while your EOI has been submitted? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

sp999 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I submitted EOI for engineering technologist with 60 point on 2nd Aug.
> 
> is there anyone here who applied under same occupation in June or July and got invitation?


Yeah I applied one day before the draw and the same day at midnight I received my invitation. Same points same occupation.


----------



## sp999 (Aug 7, 2016)

mctowel said:


> But what happens if they don't take any more 60 points this year for Technologist and it gets removed from the SOL while your EOI has been submitted?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




Then our eoi get wasted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chhinachamkaur64 (Sep 22, 2016)

any engineering technologist invited today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## askaboy84 (Sep 14, 2016)

waiting for good news


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

chhinachamkaur64 said:


> any engineering technologist invited today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello 
I have got 65 points for engineering technologist 
EOI-19-September-2016
Did you apply for 190?? or got invite??


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I had submitted EOI as Engineering technologist (60 points-189) on 16.9.16.
Anybody has received invitation after 17/8/16, as per my immi tracker no invitation has been given to subject occupation.

Any idea when will be 60 pointers will get the ITA.

Thnaks


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

What are the chances for 189/190 applicants with a score of 60/65 resp?


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

What are the chances of the cutoff point being 60 again? now its at 65 unfortunately...


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

i got my invitation on 12-10-2016 with 65 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

amanchhina33 said:


> i got my invitation on 12-10-2016 with 65 points


Congrads m8. i hope you are the last in the group with 65 points. I am hoping they bring the Other Engineers down to 60 again.


----------



## kceady (Oct 20, 2016)

Zgembo12 said:


> Congrads m8. i hope you are the last in the group with 65 points. I am hoping they bring the Other Engineers down to 60 again.


I have 65 (without ss) with IELTS 7.0 each band, but haven't received invitation yet ...


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

kceady said:


> I have 65 (without ss) with IELTS 7.0 each band, but haven't received invitation yet ...




whn did you submit yours EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kceady (Oct 20, 2016)

amanchhina33 said:


> whn did you submit yours EOI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied mine in May/2016 with IELTS 6.0, 55+5 points at that time, and updated mine on Oct/2016 with IELTS 7.0, 65+5 points now, occupation is Petroleum Engineer which was just out of the SOL this year Jul


----------



## sal.hassan (Feb 1, 2017)

Brother HI,

Did EA confirm you about giving you engineering Technologist or they just produced an outcome of ET after second submission.


----------



## sal.hassan (Feb 1, 2017)

Did EA confirm you about giving you engineering Technologist or they just produced an outcome of ET after second submission.


----------



## hobeerg (Apr 1, 2017)

sp999 said:


> I think we should try to increase points because waiting till next year is very risky. I did petroleum engineering and its out of SOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it's a long shot, but can you tell me, did you get engineering technologist with CDR's or just with your petroleum eng. degree?


----------

